# Flyer-Gestaltung



## Fabian Frank (24. März 2008)

Hallo Liebe Gemeinschaft,

bin schonwieder voll im Stress.
Soll einen Flyer gestalten.

Soweit so gut. Ich hab auch eigentlich gute Ideen, nur hängt es bei der Umsetzung etwas.

Im Anhang ist das Bild. Es soll ein Mixer sein, der roten Saft quirlt und dabei der Saft rausspritzt...

Wie ihr seht, hab ich ein Problem mit dem Mixer. Ich weiß nicht, wie ich den Inhalt des Mixers so hinbekomme, dass es echt aussieht.
Der Rest, der rausspritzt ist ja, finde ich, ganz gut geworden, nur der Inhalt sieht halt nunmal wirklich ***** aus.

Deshalb meien Frage: Kann mir jemand von euch vlt. Tips geben, wie man das realisieren könnte oder evtl. ein Tutorial?
Ich habe schon bei Google gesucht...


Danke euch schonmal im Vorraus,

Viele Grüße,

Fabian

Edit: Achja. Bevor missverständnisse entstehen, und sich einige aufregen. Ich warte nicht auf eine Anleitung wie ich das machen soll, sondern nur tips, wie man es machen könnte...


----------



## Alexander Groß (24. März 2008)

Ist das Wasserzeichen von istockphoto Absicht? 

Alex


----------



## Fabian Frank (24. März 2008)

ja. Es geht nur um die umsetzung. Wenn er gut ankommt, bekomm ich das bezahlte bild in groß ;-)


----------



## janoc (27. März 2008)

Nimm ein anderes Mixer-Foto wo schon was drinnen ist; zb.
http://www.istockphoto.com/file_clo...er_isolated_on_white_with_path.php?id=5122867
http://www.istockphoto.com/file_closeup/object/4235938_milk_and_fruits.php?id=4235938

(falls nicht schon längst obsolet ...)


----------



## jjd (27. März 2008)

Ich hab eine ganz gute Idee bräuchte aber die Datei mit den Ebenen.
Wenn du lust hast kannst du mir selbige ja mal zukommen lassen.


----------

